# Prince Harry, Apache Gunner



## AWP (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't care for the concept of royalty, but I'd like to party with this guy.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/21/world/asia/prince-harry-afghanistan-foster/index.html?hpt=hp_t1



> No one is saying how many insurgents Harry might have killed but toward the end of his deployment, the 28-year-old, known to his comrades as Captain Wales, shared some of his feelings about combat with reporters while on duty in the massive military base known as Camp Bastion. He said it was sometimes justified to "take a life to save a life. That's what we revolve around, I suppose."


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2013)

I have to wonder if the royal family (security for the rest of em') is saying to the young prince, "Umm Harry?  Ix-Nay-on-the-tali-nob ay' stories!"


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 22, 2013)

Completely agree.   I like how he blamed his nudist moment in LV on the Army in him.  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 22, 2013)

The pictures with the article are great.  I love the ones where he is playing video games.  Looks just like my boys playing video games.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree, I think I would enjoy a wild night of hanging out with Capt Wales!


----------



## Yoshi (Jan 22, 2013)

This made me laugh.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/taliban-prince-harry-144857323.html



> Taliban leaders have fired back at Prince Harry over the royal's comments that piloting a helicopter in Afghanistan—where he says he killed insurgents during his recent tour of duty—is like playing a video game.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 22, 2013)

His comments about the army being as close as possible to normality for him were quite interesting too. He would have made a great King in Tudor times...France might be English speaking now if so ;)


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 22, 2013)

D-Fuze said:


> Having met Capt Wales I can say first hand that he is completely down to earth and "one of the lads" moreso than a lot of orrificers I have met.


 
I'd love to go the piss with him..! I'd say he can drink.lol


----------



## Dame (Jan 22, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> His comments about the army being as close as possible to normality for him were quite interesting too. He would have made a great King in Tudor times...France might be English speaking now if so ;)


That ruddy hair makes you wonder if he isn't Great Hal, the second son, all over again. This time to be left in peace though. And no monastery for him.


----------



## arch_angel (Jan 23, 2013)

Not sure if anyone heard but after this last deployment he was just on, the Taliban have been saying he's jacked up in the head....

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/global/2013/01/taliban-prince-harry-coward/61260/

I guess they're all licensed psychiatrists now...who knew?


----------

